# Nokia introduces RAW format capture in its phone camera



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Nokia has upped the camera phone stakes with RAW DNG's available from its new 1520 phone - you can download some samples and play with them - NOTE: they are 40MB or so and can only be opened in software with RAW support (Lightroom, Photoshop etc)

Another Nokia first: Digital Negatives for Lumia – : the official Nokia blog

A review from the Australian Gizmodo site:

Nokia Lumia 1520 And Lumia 1320 Australian Hands-On | Gizmodo Australia


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nokia is still around? I thought they went the way of the Dodo when people stopped buying flip phone.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You know someday someone's going to invent a device that can, with the press of a button, capture an image exactly like I see it. Or that will allow me the flexibility to capture it as my artistic brain [sic] sees it. Oh wait.

Likewise, someday someone will invent a device that will allow, at the press of a few buttons, me to speak to someone else at great distance. Oh wait...:grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

> You know someday someone's going to invent a device that can, with the press of a button, capture an image exactly like I see it. Or that will allow me the flexibility to capture it as my artistic brain [sic] sees it. Oh wait.


I want a camera that has the dynamic range & field of view of my eyes...I'm waiting...one day :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd be happy with a camera that can focus on and highlight what I'm actually looking at, preferably without having to have a SDHC card or USB-3 socket fitted in my head :grin:


----------

